# Censors



## BFGuru

Just an odd random question. I don't seem to see it addressed anywhere, but on a site devoted to marriage and adult relationships, what's with all the censors? I mean...we're all adults. We also all have figured out how to get around said censors and know exactly what posters are trying to say. 

It's just random curiosity, really.


----------



## EleGirl

Are you talking about the cones that block out certain words?

Most forums leave that feature turned out. It's to keep people from being really rude. Is there really a need to be rude?


----------



## Chris H.

The purpose is to keep some of the most offensive language off of the site.

When I started TAM, I wanted the site to be a place that people from all walks of life felt comfortable posting on. 

I admit, that the site will never appeal to everyone, and that it is easy to get around swear filters; nevertheless, the censorship feature discourages the use of those words and lets people know that we don't approve of it in a subtle way.


----------



## Almostrecovered

who the **** cares what **** these ****s and *****s censor, you ****?

If you don't ****ing like it then go take your **** and visit ******************


----------



## larry.gray

The website filters are funny though. They don't recognize longer words and turn the filter off for those. For example, you can't talk about having a ****tail (c0cktail). Nor will you be able to talk about your friend ****** (A$hley).


----------

